# Help with garden. (Weeds)



## rapnrod (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm new to this site and found this forum so decided I would ask for help. I have around a 25 x 25 garden that a couple of years ago I bought some"garden mix" to raise it some. Well now I have the nicest crop of nutgrass and weeds. Is there something I an put on it to kill the problem and still plant for this fall and next spring? I really don't want to remove it and replace it as it will cost the fire out of me. Will do it but is there an easier way? Thanks for your time.


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Weeds*

I'm sorry to say this, but there's no 'easy way'. You have to dig them out, roots and all and put them into the trash; not the compost pile. I've had weeds pulled out by their roots while still green, provide seeds.

I wish you luck in your gardening endeavors.JMHO C2


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*weeds*

I would use (Roundup weed &grass killer super concentrate) mix as directed (safe in and around Veg Gardens there web site says) some say no.I have used it for years..Not all the time just when Things got out of hand and had no choice.Its the best nut grass getter, other than a HOG I have found...cva34 Mix with water and a drop or 2 of dish soap.Put in sprayer and spray .Do not spray on a windy day it carries and you may kill things you didnt want to .It will start to die in 4 days >...cva34


----------



## shorty70 (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm with Charlie on this one...I hoe them up, walk thru and trashbag the weeds. Ugh, then I do it again crossways. Never get them all, but most. Plant, and try to stay on top of it, maintennance wise.

However, my garden is only 144 sq. ft. whereas yors is more like 625...good luck. In your case, chemicals may be the way to go


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Water it good and cover it all with heavy clear or black plastic sheeting and weigh down the edges. Let it cook good for two weeks, uncover,till it or turn it over again, water again, and recover with plastic for another 2-3 weeks. The weeds and their seeds will cook and die.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

cva34 said:


> I would use (Roundup weed &grass killer super concentrate) mix as directed (safe in and around Veg Gardens there web site says) some say no.I have used it for years..Not all the time just when Things got out of hand and had no choice.Its the best nut grass getter, other than a HOG I have found...cva34 Mix with water and a drop or 2 of dish soap.Put in sprayer and spray .Do not spray on a windy day it carries and you may kill things you didnt want to .It will start to die in 4 days >...cva34


This been doing it for years, just don't plant for a few weeks


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Dont use a weed killer if you plan on eating what comes out of there ...

Till it - pull as much out as you can .... then cover it with a weed cloth, or mulch, or even newspaper (weight it down) ....

Organic gardening is the best way to ensure great taste and a true healthy way of living ....

Weeds are just a way of your garden telling you to spend more time in it (pulling of course)

Use common sence - if it kills plants, why would you want it near anything you plan on putting in your mouth or your families mouths


----------



## RiverRat1962 (Mar 23, 2009)

Muddskipper said:


> *Use common sence - if it kills plants, why would you want it near anything you plan on putting in your mouth or your families mouths*


Round up works by stopping the plants photosynthesis, that's why you add a little soap to act as a surfactant (makes the herbicide stick to the leaves) and doesn't affect the soil.

http://www.randylemmon.com/lawns/gardenline-surfactants.html


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

study, conducted by French researchers, shows glyphosate-based herbicides are toxic to human reproductive cells.
*The potential real-life risks from this are infertility, low sperm count, and prostate or testicular cancer. But, "Symptoms could be so subtle, they would be easy to overlook,"*

Read more: http://www.motherearthnews.com/Sustainable-Farming/Roundup-Weed-Killer-Toxicity.aspx#ixzz22JDje18x

__________________________________________________________

*THIS SHOULD SCARE THE CRAPE OUT OF YOU*

http://guarding-our-earth.com/organic-fertilizer/toxic-roundup-round-up-chemical-weed-control/

__________________________________________________________

_A recent study of Roundup presents new evidence that the
glyphosate-based herbicide is far more toxic than the active ingredient
alone._
http://www.organicconsumers.org/monsanto/roundup080805.cfm

______________________________________________________________

http://www.environmentalhealthnews....udy-intensifies-debate-over-inert-ingredients


----------



## rapnrod (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks for the replies! Just need to decide how much time I have to spend. A cold front in the next week or two would be nice. Also I had no problem till I added the "garden mix". Even tried to put garden on a grid and just could not keep up with it. Thanks again.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

If the soil is loose enough use a spading fork to get under the root runner.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Tilling right now while even weeds are stuggling to survive helps a lot.Nut grass and dallas grass doesn't seem to do well in loose soil,and it pulls up so much easier.You must have a new garden spot,so, keep tilling and pulling and you'll finally win.My garden is completely surrounded by nutgrass,but none in the garden and I've never used anything but tilling and hoeing.I've got bloodweed and some kind of fine little weed that almost makes a carpet if not hoed soon enough that's driving me ape s__t,but that's my fault.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

mix up some roundup/glyphosphate in a small tub, dab it on w a paintbrush


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

I stayed on top of mine this year and didnt have much of a weed problem. Not many weeds survived last year after I quit watering and pulled all my Spring stuff. Nothing left but okra now. When I see a few weeds pop up I go back there and till. The weed problem slowly goes away the older your garden gets.


----------



## EagleOne (Jun 12, 2011)

Im with some of the guys on using chemicals for the nut grass/sedge.One more thing is you need a plastic barrier in your garden because Im sure theres sedge growing near your garden so that means there slipping right in there time and time again.I have some top grade stuff for that(sedge). If your near id share.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> mix up some roundup/glyphosphate in a small tub, dab it on w a paintbrush


If you are going to do this, the easiest way is to add dish soap(surfactant), agitate it to mix it well. Put on rubber gloves and use a sponge(or not) wet your hands and wick up and down the offending weed.


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Weeds*



fangard said:


> If you are going to do this, the easiest way is to add dish soap(surfactant), agitate it to mix it well. Put on rubber gloves and use a sponge(or not) wet your hands and wick up and down the offending weed.


If you're going to this much trouble; while 'wicking' the chemical up and down the offending weed, why not just tighten your grip and pull the pesky thing out by its roots. :question: Just curious?? C2


----------



## WickedGoodOutdoors (Dec 23, 2009)

Bring in a few pickup truck loads of Pig & Chicken Manure and about a ton of Lime. Throw some fish in with it if you have them.

Rottotill it all in and cover with black plastic for a couple months.

It will Bake everything steril and then take off the plastic rototill again and plant your veggies.

Capt Walt


----------



## BigTim (Dec 3, 2006)

I fix a funnel to the end of my pump sprayer, place edge of funnel on ground over weeds ,quick squirt of roundup , move along. I still do this on no wind days. Just a whisper of RDup will stunt if not kill a vegetable plant.


----------



## rapnrod (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks guys. Not sure which one to use. Probably end up using all of them the weeds are so bad. Thanks again!!!


----------



## Paul Kelley (Sep 15, 2012)

I have been adding horse manure to break up the gumbo clay. The soil is finally the way I wanted it; but, now the weeds are worse than ever. I plan to try the plastic cover next summer.


----------



## pshay4 (Aug 18, 2005)

The nutsedge is usually already in place. When you take out the rival plants, it goes crazy. Try to get as much out as possible, making sure to get the "nuts" connected to the roots. When you plant your garden, try to mulch it. You can use leaves or even newspaper. You will still get some nutsedge, just not near as much. Then you can ask what to do about the ant problem in your mulch. lol


----------

